# Allen Edmonds heel slippage



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I've read through some posts on here but had some specific questions and figured, why not ask?

I got a pair of AE Strands a few weeks back and have worn them probably around 10-12 times. At this point, I feel they are pretty much broken in as there is not any pressure in any area when I walk. While the majority of them are VERY comfortable, my heel is slipping out of them when I walk. This is a common problem for me as I have a relatively narrow heel and it took me this long to purchase a good pair of shoes because I didn't want to spend the money, only to quickly wear them out. I special ordered these in a C width, which helped, but I can't go any narrower because its almost tight around the ball of my foot. The slipping isn't severe, but I worry that over time, I will wear a hole in the shoe, my socks and/or my foot. The rest of the shoe fits snuggly, so a tongue pad I feel would be too tight. I've heard of something that can be installed in the heel of the shoe to better grip the foot, but I'm not sure what it is. Is this something I can have a cobbler do? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## marshtj (Mar 3, 2008)

You may have to move on to Alden. They produce shoes with different fot and heel widths. I have some Aldens that are a B width with a AA heel.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

When you have your foot in the shoe and you push your foot forward in the shoe do you have room to put your finger in the rear of the shoe?

A pinky? A middle finger?

I find that a shoe should fit so that I can just slip in a stick pen in rear (heel area) of the shoe. Any more room than that, the shoe is too big.


----------



## StrataMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a similar problem due to the width of the forefoot area. I wear an E width. The solution recommended to me by the Alden salesman in San Francisco is to put in a toungue pad. Not very thick and works like a charm. You may even be able to go back up to a D width and make the forefoot area more roomy. The pads are not very thick and just stick onto the tongue. They are not visible at all once the shoe is on your foot. The Alden store gave me some, but you should be able to purchase at any good shoe repair shop.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

StrataMan said:


> I have a similar problem due to the width of the forefoot area. I wear an E width. The solution recommended to me by the Alden salesman in San Francisco is to put in a toungue pad. Not very thick and works like a charm. You may even be able to go back up to a D width and make the forefoot area more roomy. The pads are not very thick and just stick onto the tongue. They are not visible at all once the shoe is on your foot. The Alden store gave me some, but you should be able to purchase at any good shoe repair shop.


Cheap enough: https://www.feetrelief.com/feetrelief/arch_support_accessories.htm

If they work.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

> When you have your foot in the shoe and you push your foot forward in the shoe do you have room to put your finger in the rear of the shoe?
> 
> A pinky? A middle finger?
> 
> I find that a shoe should fit so that I can just slip in a stick pen in rear (heel area) of the shoe. Any more room than that, the shoe is too big.


Packard,

There isn't even that much room. I have to pull pretty good to get the shoe horn out after I get my foot into the shoe. I mean, MAYBE the tip of my pinky, but definately not a pen. The shoe fits snuggly (it used to be too tight till they broke in) across the top of my foot, so a tongue pad isn't an option, and it's not a matter of pushing my foot further back, the problem is that the shoe is not gripping my heel. The leather contacts my foot at only one small spot at the very back, and that small amount of contact isn't enough to keep it from slipping when I walk.

I'm wondering if a cobbler could sew some leather into the heel, just to the sides to try to get it to contact more of my foot, but based on the fact that this option hasn't been brought up, I'd say no.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

When I was a kid my shoe salesman used to stick on little pieces of corduroy to the heel area to prevent slipping. I wonder if they still sell that stuff?

By the way when I was a kid I got a nasty case of tendonitis from wearing loafers that slipped. I had to switch to lace ups for a while.


----------



## marshtj (Mar 3, 2008)

If your heel is too narrow, nothing you do to alter the length of the shoe will help.

This is taken directly from the Alden website ( https://www.aldenshop.com/fitting.asp ):

All Alden shoes are made on combination lasts to provide for a better heel fit. Alden shoes have a double letter width marking found next to the size marking. The first letter represents the heel fit and the second letter represents the width of the shoe. 
Examples:10 B/D = size 10 'D' width 10 C/E = size 10 'E' width


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Marshtj,

Well, a few things. First, these are for shoes I already own (and you don't pass up brand new, free AEs) so its a matter of finding a way to make these work. Second, the length isn't the issue as you mentioned, its trying to get the sides to make more contact with the foot. Third, Aldens information doesn't seem to make sense. They say they use a combination last, but you can still only buy them in a single width. A shoe company could say that they use a quadruple width last, but if I can't buy a shoe in multiple widths, what difference does it make? If the last isn't the same as your foot, there will be spots where it fits better than others. Unfortunately, my foot appears to have freakish dimensions such that regular shoe makers don't make a shoe to fit both the ball and heel of my foot. Which, I accept, I'm just trying to see if there is anything that can be done after the fact to correct this.


----------



## Sufferable Fob (Aug 26, 2009)

The quick and dirty solution is to get sticky back-heel pads.

The dirty part being... they're sticky. I'm not sure how feasible it is to get the sticky out since the only pair of shoes I did this with, I ended up giving away (my friend liked them a lot more than I liked them).



edit : you could cut this apart and stick it only on the sides if it adds too much bulk at the back. Or maybe there's a better shaped product.


I don't know if there's a more permanent operation like this that a cobbler can perform.


----------



## marshtj (Mar 3, 2008)

If it's not already obvious, I have dealt with this problem for years. I have tried all of the stick on solutions and never found anything that works long term. I've used the foam, it breaks down and crumbles away, and the corduroy, it get's dirty or worn and quits sticking as it should. The only true solution to your problem is buy shoes that fit (sorry for being a smart ass). 

I understnad why you don't understand the Alden last model. But, I assure you that you can buy the forefoot size you need with the heel size you need. If a sales rep is giving you bad information call Alden directly. If that doesn't work call The Progressive Shoe Store in Pontotoc, MS (662-489-3342). They will either have the size you need or be able to get it. They specialize in the hard to find sizes and stock almost all options available from Edmonds and Alden. This option assumes that you can find someone to properly measure you.

I have a narrow foot and heel, so I can get away with using a very thick insole (usually athletic).


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know exactly what the other posters here have tried, but the corduroy "grippy" solution sounds like a piece of corduroy stuck to the _back_ of the heel area. Since that's presumably the one area already making contact, what about some material (corduroy, leather) glued to either _side_ of the heel, to narrow it and bring more surface area into contact with the heel? Rubber cement should allow removal if it's not working out.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Kurt, that was kinda what I had in mind, I just wasn't sure if it is something that is done.

Marshtj, my issue is that according to the website, you cannot get a shoe with independantly measured heels and balls of your foot. Here's an example:

According to what you copied from their page, if I wore a size 10 with a B/D, I would get a size 10D. OK...well, what if I were a size 10 with a D/D? I would still get a size 10D, right? So, what that means is that two people with different sized feet are wearing the same sized shoe, its not going to fit right for both. I can't order a 10B/D from them, so it really doesn't matter. Who's to say that every manufacture doesn't use a combination last?


----------



## marshtj (Mar 3, 2008)

I just called and confirmed that you can get a 10 B/D from Alden. The Progressive Shoe Store said they can order any forefoot and heel combination you want. There is no upcharge for this either. I personally do not know of any other company in this price range that offers this flexibility in sizing combinations.

What they list on the website are stated as examples and only meant to be so. All alden shoes that I have ever owned have indicated both a heel and forefoot measurement. I don't think they sell a size with single letter after the number. 

As another example, I wear a 9.5 AAA/B.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, thank you Marshtj!

That is very interesting. I'm not in the market for a new pair of shoes at the moment, and I've never been crazy about Alden's styling, but when I do get ready to pick up a new pair, I'll need to give them a very serious look. I really appreciate you going above and beyond on this one.


----------



## marshtj (Mar 3, 2008)

If I were literally in your shoes, I would buy one of the athletic insoles that is half length (meaning for the heal and arch only) and try that. You might also try the heel cups they sell (although I have never used them). These are readily available at your local super market, ut you will want one that offers some support not just the foan version cut down to half length.

You see my foot size above and right now I have on a pair of the Allen Edmonds Seven loafers in a D width with an athletic insole and they fit great.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Gather them up . . .*

. . . and take them to a really good cobbler. Tell him (or her, if any) your problem, and ask if an insert can be built into the heel, behind the lining, to tighten them. I should think that can be done, although I've not had it done myself, as shoes are, after all, pieced-together constructions to begin with.

That way, you avoid the deterioration of the heel inserts (I've been plagued by that also) while accomplishing the same thing on a permanent basis.


----------

